# cycle question.. Aunt Flo never came..



## mom2girl~n~boy (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, I have a question. I have charted my cycle for years since 2001. I know when I Ovulate..
I know about all the creamy cm, I know all about the ewcm, I know how to check my cervix and take my BBT in the morning. know all that..

But my body is going haywire on me. I normally have 25-27 days cycles. So that means, I should have started on Monday, August 31. Well I didnt, Aunt Flo never showed up. I POAS just in case and it was neg. Took 2 HPT's and they were both negative.

So my question, what happening to me? why did I skip my cycle but have a negative HPT.







:







*sigh* *worried*

What's happening??

TIA for tips and advice.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I know this is from a bit ago and may have resolved itself, but I'm having the same issue. I'm charting and know exactly when I ovulated, and I'm now 22 dpo with negative HPT. My usual lp is 12 days. I think I have a corpus luteum cyst that is keeping my progesterone level high. I'm going to call my midwife, but that might be what's going on with you.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay, hate to prolong the uncertainty, but I *knew* when I ovulated too and got a negative HPT when AF was due and another negative a week later, at 20 or 21 DPO. Wondered what was going on and took another HPT (telling myself what a waste it was all the while) at 28 DPO for a positive.

Some people convinced me that I must have been wrong about my ovulation date, but early ultrasound actually dated my pregnancy to a day before I thought I ovulated. That's not going to make me think I was actually a day earlier, but it certainly confirms (to my mind) that I wasn't two weeks later...


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dov'sMom* 
Okay, hate to prolong the uncertainty, but I *knew* when I ovulated too and got a negative HPT when AF was due and another negative a week later, at 20 or 21 DPO. Wondered what was going on and took another HPT (telling myself what a waste it was all the while) at 28 DPO for a positive.

Some people convinced me that I must have been wrong about my ovulation date, but early ultrasound actually dated my pregnancy to a day before I thought I ovulated. That's not going to make me think I was actually a day earlier, but it certainly confirms (to my mind) that I wasn't two weeks later...

Wow! This would be really great! I'm 26 dpo today and still no sign of







. I haven't tested for a while, maybe I'll test again. I think I would be too sad to see another bfn though....


----------

